# Lake Lamoure



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has ever fished it in winter or summer? It is any good?Thanks.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have fished it in mid-March a couple times with limited success on smaller walleyes and medium-sized perch. Don't know it well.


----------

